# DVD Easter Eggs



## dwndrgn (Apr 15, 2004)

Have any of you ever discovered an Easter Egg on one of your DVDs?  I've just now heard of them and for those who (like me half an hour ago) have no clue what they are beyond the dairy products you color and hide for the holiday, they are hidden special features in software, DVDs and other electronic media that the developers put in just for fun.  

I can't wait to get home and check out the two I've heard are on my Pirates of the Caribbean DVD!

So, have you ever found any?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 15, 2004)

I know of Eater eggs in game software - but not in DVDs. They tend to want to shout about the range of features they contain. 

 Apparently there's one on a Steve Irwin DVD Hannah got for her birthday - but I cannae find it.


----------



## mac1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Rocky has one allegedly, but I couldn't tell you where.


----------



## Traveller (May 1, 2004)

Ive never actually discovered any myself there are quite a few Eggs on dvds now though 


If you do a bit of scouting about online you will find a lot of sites dedicated to finding them


----------



## angrybuddhist (May 2, 2004)

Check out www.dvdreview.com/html/hidden_features.shtml for Easter eggs.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 2, 2004)

Great link - have to check my Bab 5 series 3 now...


----------



## Morning Star (May 3, 2004)

Yep, I discovered one by myself on my special edition Predator DVD. While I was browsing through the photo album a predators laser sight appeared in the corner of the screen, I pressed OK and hey presto. The rest I found out about on the net though.


----------

